# Hi I like to know about breeding



## T-bear (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello I always wanted to know about breeding so I figured I join here to learn more about the subject of breeding.
My name is T-bear after my first mouse I have had the pleasure to know.

So I'm looking forward to meeting you all and looking through the old post and asking a lot of question that you all have been asked before put I hope that I won't be to much of a bother to you all.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Ask as many questions as you want, even if they have been asked again. I did, they aren't sick of me yet!  
Welcome


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Good to see you here T-bear (I assume you are the one on the MaN forum?). You'll find people very helpful here - I've learned a lot.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
where are you located?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## T-bear (Aug 2, 2012)

Gill yes I'm the same one on (MaN).
when you all over there start talking with the genetics of a mouse I get confuse like what is (Aay) and what dose the mouse look like.

I know what a RY looks like I had three of them but from a pet shop. so their genetic history was unknown.

I forget who asked my location, I'm in Pennsylvania sw corner,


----------

